

Here’s Why You Should Convert Your Music To 432 hz - cahitonur
http://www.riseearth.com/2013/12/heres-why-you-should-convert-your-music.html

======
dsego
New age bullshit, you can skip reading this.

~~~
jjaredsimpson
>Knowledge: How Hemp Oil Cures Cancer And Why No One Knows

>Knowledge: Why Baby Carrots Are Killing You

